# Di brutto!



## Xerinola

Cioa una altra volta...

-Ti sei divertito?
-Di brutto!

Vuole dire molto o tantissimo?

Grazie
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente! Es una expresión que se usa para enfatizar el concepto.


----------



## Xerinola

Perfetto! Grazie!
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Sería algo como "de puta madre" en español, creo yo, no?


----------



## Xerinola

Hahaha sí es lo que había pensado! Y me daba cosa escribirlo!
Ésta sería la traducción perfecta!


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, no es ofensiva la expresión española, verdad?


----------



## Xerinola

¡No! ¡Para nada! Pero es muy coloquial.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale! Bueno, también "di brutto" es bastante coloquial, y la usan sobre todo los jóvenes.


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Exactamente! Es una expresión que se usa para enfatizar el concepto.


Habla de _molto_ y _tantissimo. _Tú hablas de enfatizar. Luego salís con _"de puta madre".

_Hay algo que me he perdido. 

_De puta madre_ no significa mucho, significa que algo está _muy bien_, que es _genial_, _estupendo_. Que una persona le diga a otra que está _de puta madre_ que sea divertido, lo entiendo. Que la persona se lo diga a sí misma... no me encaja.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola Dudu:

Era un diálogo:

Amigo 1: ¿Te has divertido?/¿Te lo has pasado bien?
Amigo 2: Muchísimo, un montón / Me lo he pasado de puta madre.

Depende de la traducción de "Ti sei divertito". Ya sé que para "Te has divertido" lo normal es responder Sí o mucho, pero he entendido lo que me quería decir Irene. También se podría responder a "¿Te has divertido?" con un "Buaaa me lo he pasado de puta madre". ¿Te parece?

Saludos
X:


----------



## Dudu678

Momento vergüenza. 

Vale, ya he comprendido. Y de acuerdo con todos ustedes.


----------



## Xerinola

Hehehe ¡No! ¡Tranquilo! ¡Seguramente yo no me he expresado muy bien!

Saludos desde Barcelona a los dos.
X:


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me cuadra más:
*A lo bestia.*
No recurre a palabras malsonantes


----------



## gatogab

Xerinola said:


> Hola Dudu:
> 
> Era un diálogo:
> 
> Amigo 1: ¿Te has divertido?/¿Te lo has pasado bien?


Amigo 2: Muchísimo, un montón / Me lo he pasado *regio, estupendo*.


----------



## SPQR Etruria

Si, è un gergo giovanile, detto per enfatizzare.

Un sinonimo, sempre in italiano; e sempre usato dai giovani:

Ti sei divertito/a?
Si, un casino!


----------



## El tano trucho

También:
"La/lo pasé bomba" 
o
"La pasé bárbaro" (más común en Argentina, creo)

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

El tano trucho said:


> También:
> "La/lo pasé bomba"
> o
> "La pasé bárbaro" (más común en Argentina, creo)
> 
> Saludos,
> ETT


 
El _descueve _(entre otros modos), al otro lado de Los Andes.


----------

